# Liebe Klassensprecher...



## <<NôGô>> (5. Januar 2011)

Liebe Klassensprecher,

irgendwie ist es komisch. Ein neues WoW-Addon ist draußen und...

... von den meißten von euch hört man nichts. Wo sind denn die DK, Magier und Druiden-Klassensprecher.

Es kann doch nicht sein das ihr seit dem release von Cata nichts für eure Rolle als Klassensprecher getan habt. Mir fällt nämlich nicht auf das ihr euch in irgendeiner Weise bemüht euer Amt auszufüllen. Ihr verweist ja noch nichtmal auf bestehende Guides oder Tipps für die jeweilige Klasse ?!

Ich muss zugeben ich sehe vereinzelt Klassensprecher durchs Forum geistern. Mahoni-Chan z.B ist einer der wenigen die ich positiv loben muss (auch wenn mir der Hunter-Blog ohnen einen eigenen Hunter nichts bringt habe ich ihn dennoch gelesen um mich über die Klasse zu Informieren).

Von den andren sieht man eher wenig ?!

Würde mich mal über ein paar Erneuerungen der Klassenblogs freuen.


Wie sieht die Comm das ?! Bin ich zu gemein zu den Klassensprechern ?! Seh ich das ganze zu eng?! Ich weiß das wir gerade erst ins neue jahr gestartet sind, aber seit dem Release von Cata ist fast ein Monat vergangen. Und von den DK-Klassensprechern hört man seit Oktober nichts mehr. Die Magier-Klassensprecher haben seit Juli (? oder war es Juni) keinen Blog mehr angefasst.

Naja vlt bin ich wirklich zu kleinlich, aber ich finde das musste mal raus ^^

So Long,

Nôgô


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Januar 2011)

Da hast du vollkommen recht!
Wenn man sich schon hier bei Buffed als Klassensprecher beworben hat, sollte zumindest bei einigen doch mehr kommen, oder sie sollten den Posten abgeben.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (5. Januar 2011)

Wieso taucht das Thema nicht im Ticker auf ?! Interessiert sich keiner dafür ?!

Finde es wichtig...


----------



## Dominau (5. Januar 2011)

Threads im "Gott und die Welt" Forum tauchen nie im Ticker auf :>

Seh das genauso wie du, hab im Krieger forum noch keinen Klassensprecher gesehn.
Aber es gibt ja auch noch die inoffizielen Klassensprecher, die sehr aktiv im jeweiligen Forumsbereich schreiben.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (5. Januar 2011)

Das Thema wurde doch verschoben -.-

Mich würden mal mehr Meinungen der Com und auch der Klassensprecher selber freuen.

Sollte sich da nichts an den äußerungen ändern werd ich das Thema wohl neu aufmachen um mehr resonanz zu erhalten.


----------



## ZAM (5. Januar 2011)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Thema wohl neu aufmachen



... würde ich lassen.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (5. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... würde ich lassen.




Und wie erhalte ich dann mehr Resonanz geehrter herr Zam ?! ^^

Es taucht ja nicht im Ticker auf. Oder etwa doch ?! oder wie jetzt ?! 

Ist ja nicht so das ich in diesem Thread Unsinn von der Comm hören möchte.

Ist ja kein Thread à la "MIMIMI die Heros sind zu schwer!!!"

Begründe bitte wenigstens warum das neueröffnen des Threads falsch ist.


----------



## ZAM (5. Januar 2011)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Und wie erhalte ich dann mehr Resonanz geehrter herr Zam ?! ^^



Die einzig sinnvolle Antwort ist hier: Abwarten

Die inaktiven Klassensprecher werden wahrscheinlich eher nichts dazu schreiben. Aber auch wenn es jemanden enttäuscht, dass nicht zu allen Klassen genug Texte rumkommen, gibt es keinen Grund Klassensprecher, egal ob aktiv oder nicht, in irgendeiner Form zu denunzieren. Das Neuanwerben und Verwalten neuer Klassensprecher von unserer Seite aus ist aktuell leider aus zeitlichen Gründen nur schwer möglich.



> Es taucht ja nicht im Ticker auf. Oder etwa doch ?! oder wie jetzt ?!



Es gehört aber nicht in den allgemeinen Forum-Bereich und "Support" gehört nicht in den Ticker. ;-)


----------



## ZAM (5. Januar 2011)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Begründe bitte wenigstens warum das neueröffnen des Threads falsch ist.



Das nennt man Spam und würde zur Schließung beider Threads führen.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (5. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die einzig sinnvolle Antwort ist hier: Abwarten
> 
> Die inaktiven Klassensprecher werden wahrscheinlich eher nichts dazu schreiben. Aber auch wenn es jemanden enttäuscht, dass nicht zu allen Klassen genug Texte rumkommen, gibt es keinen Grund Klassensprecher, egal ob aktiv oder nicht, in irgendeiner Form zu denunzieren. Das Neuanwerben und Verwalten neuer Klassensprecher von unserer Seite aus ist aktuell leider aus zeitlichen Gründen nur schwer möglich.
> 
> ...




Ich wollte mit meinem Thread auch in keinster Weise jemanden denunzieren lieber Zam. Mich interessiert jedoch auch die  Meinung der Comm, und ich denke das ein Großteil der User auf den Ticker achten und nicht das ganze Forum nach Threads durchsuchen. 

Ich denke allerdings das die Klassensprecher schon dazu verpflichtet sind Ihrer Aufgabe nachzukommen. Sie haben sich doch schließlich selber für diesen Posten beworben und Übernehmen ihn quasi Ehrenamtlich.

Wenn ich nen Posten ehrenamtlich übernehme dann bin ich auch dazu verpflichtet den Aufgaben dieses Postens nachzukommen. Sollte ich dies aus zeitlichen, persöhnlichen oder anderweitigen Gründen nicht mehr schaffen gebe ich mein "Amt" an jemanden ab der mich als "Was auch immer" vertritt und den Posten auch ausfüllt.

Just my 2 cent ^^

P.S. Ich mache ja auch dem Buffed-Team keinen Vorwurf das 
das Neuanwerben und Verwalten neuer Klassensprecher nicht an oberster Prio steht. Ich denke aber einfach das die Klassensprecher selber drauf achten könnten wie sie ihren Posten ausführen.


P.P.S Bitte nur als konstruktieve Kritik ansehen und nicht als Angriff


----------



## Hoschie78 (5. Januar 2011)

Recht hast du aber!
Mahonis Beiträge sind genial, lese sie wie du auch, obwohl ich keinen Jäger (mehr) spiele....Cata sei Dank.

Mich würde mehr über den Schamanen interessieren, aber was dort von den Klassensprechern kommt is ein Witz....wenn überhaupt.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (5. Januar 2011)

Vlt. sollten die Mods den Klassensprechern mal auf die Finger hauen ^^ bzw. ich meine ein bischen Motivieren


----------



## ZAM (5. Januar 2011)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Vlt. sollten die Mods den Klassensprechern mal auf die Finger hauen ^^ bzw. ich meine ein bischen Motivieren



Moderatoren haben damit garnichts zu tun.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (5. Januar 2011)

Dann halt der Teil des Teams der damit was zu tun hat


----------



## ZAM (5. Januar 2011)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Wenn ich nen Posten ehrenamtlich übernehme dann bin ich auch dazu verpflichtet den Aufgaben dieses Postens nachzukommen. Sollte ich dies aus zeitlichen, persöhnlichen oder anderweitigen Gründen nicht mehr schaffen gebe ich mein "Amt" an jemanden ab der mich als "Was auch immer" vertritt und den Posten auch ausfüllt.



Jaien - es ist nur Schade, wenn über lange Zeit keine neuen Beiträge mehr kommen. Wir können, wollen und werden jedoch niemanden dazu zwingen Beiträge zu schreiben. Wer aber generell keine Lust mehr hat oder längere Zeit inaktiv ist wird auch wieder "entlassen". Nur müssen dafür Neubewerbungen bereitstehen. Davon liegen nicht nur leider zu selten welche vor, sondern sind oft auch nicht umsetzbar. Es mangelt dabei meist nicht an Innovation, Schreiblust oder Informationsgehalt der Probetexte. Wir möchten nur keinem möglichen Klassensprecher aufgrund leichter Differenzen in seinem/ihrem Schreibstil Flames in den Kommentaren zumuten.



> P.P.S Bitte nur als konstruktieve Kritik ansehen und nicht als Angriff



Wurde auch nicht so aufgefasst  Das Problem ist aber wohl eher meist mangelnde Motivation, was teilweise auch an Anfeindungen (ich sage jetzt nicht "durch Klugscheisser") in den Kommentaren passieren kann - oder sie haben mit dem Spielen aufgehört bzw. sind aktuell mehr mit Spielen statt mit Schreiben beschäftigt.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (5. Januar 2011)

Naja. Vielleicht seh ich das Thema auch wirklich zu engstirnig ^^


----------



## Dominau (5. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube es gibt dafür keinen richtigen Teil.
Soweit ich weiß wurden die Klassensprecher über die Com. gewählt, oder?


----------



## <<NôGô>> (5. Januar 2011)

Dann sollte sich die Comm doch auch mal auflehnen oder nicht ?! Ich schein ja nicht der einzige zu sein den das stört. 

&#8364;dith:
Ach und Zam, wollte mich bedanken das du das Niveau bei Antworten stehts hoch hällst. Mit dir kann man wenigstens noch ordentlich Diskutieren ohne das du angreifend wirst und rumflamest =)
Find ich super )

&#8364;dith²:
Das sollte übrigends kein Arschkriechen sein. Bin nur froh das es noch Leute gibt die Vernünftig mit kritik (in dem Fall nicht an sich selber sondern generell gesehene Kritik) umgehen können, sei es die Argumentation zu entkräften oder aber nicht ^^

Ich denke ich kann mich grad nicht ausdrücken -.- 

Hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Januar 2011)

Also ich finde, wenn sie die Klassensprecher nichtmehr melden, sollten sie keine Klassensprecher mehr sein. Besonders ich als Magier habe darunter zu leiden.  Es ist schon ewig kein Mageblog mehr da gewesen. So kann es nicht weitergehen! Hoffe das mal irgendwas gemacht wird. Über den Dkklassensprecher Engelsstaub kann ich berichten das er nichtmehr spielt.


----------



## Tikume (7. Januar 2011)

Ja ich bin mir auch total unsicher. Arkanschlag, Arkanschlag, Magische Geschosse oder doch Arkanschlag, Arkanschlag, Arkanschlag, Magische geschosse .(


----------



## Soramak (7. Januar 2011)

Nee falsch, nachdem ersten Arkanschlag schon Magische Geschosse weil es mit Sicherheit schon procct und danach Arkanschlag nochmal. Wobei es dann auch nicht mehr noetig ist bei manchen Spielern.


----------

